# How much is my Schwinn Sierra MOS from 1990's worth?



## misternopants (Jun 3, 2005)

http://picasaweb.google.com/higgsboson1/SchwinnSierraMOS?authkey=ON_CKqv0vz0

not sure if that's visible. But I used all original parts except tires and seat. I refinished the paint a bit. greased everything, tuned everything now it rides like a dream. On inspection you can tell It's refinished by amateur but still looks good and shiny and works good .

How much do you think this is worth now?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

ooh, ooh, it's my turn!!!!! It's worth at the VERY least.......$275,922,643.27 ,but if you had pants, at least an empty powerbar wrapper more. Don't EVER sell it, with those components it will only increase in value!


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Stan it's your soulmate!


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

*you're right!*



ameybrook said:


> Stan it's your soulmate!


how absolutely rude of me :madman:

OK, a local pawnshop has had one nicer than yours (almost NOS) for about 6 months and can't seem to sell it for $120.00. So somewhere between that powerbar wrapper and $120.00 would be a good estimate :thumbsup: .

Gee, I feel better now. But I HAVE pants, just forgot them..he has NO pants  .


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

FYI - you're likely to get a few scathing messages about what your bike is worth. There's a forum rule about this kind of thing. It's posted on the Sticky message at top of the list.

We're not experts at determining value, and even if we guess, it usually means the bike will be heading to Ebay or for sale pretty soon, so we're not keen on just being a source of info for a potential sale. We are enthusiasts who sincerely like discussiong this stuff. Not human encyclopaedias.

There is now way to determine the "value" of an older bike. There is no "blue Book" value or anything.

Your bike could be worth some old Powerbar wrappers to some people, and to others, it could be worth up to half its original retail price, depending on if there is an emotional connection to it or not.

I have a few vintage bikes that nobody here would give a second look at, but they mean something to me, and that's why I have them. I have a couple others that I know are worth some real money, and I still have an emotional attachment to them, so yay for me.

The fact is, if you like it, and want to ride it with pride, keep it. If you truly want to find out is value and take your chances on cashing in big on its value, throw it onto Ebay starting at a penny, sit back, and enjoy the show.

-Richard


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

misternopants said:


> How much do you think this is worth now?


This bike only retailed for about $400-$500 when new. It's a cool semi-old bike, but it's nothing special. Bikes of this level are plentiful- they made a lot of them. In a college town you can get $200 for a bike like this, fully tuned and ready to ride. On ebay it might go that high, maybe not.

Higher-end, lower production bikes are worth more. The nicest Schwinn from that era would be this bike: (it has a MAG21 on it now, but if anyone has a line on the original fork let me know).


----------



## misternopants (Jun 3, 2005)

richieb said:


> FYI - you're likely to get a few scathing messages about what your bike is worth. There's a forum rule about this kind of thing. It's posted on the Sticky message at top of the list.
> 
> We're not experts at determining value, and even if we guess, it usually means the bike will be heading to Ebay or for sale pretty soon, so we're not keen on just being a source of info for a potential sale. We are enthusiasts who sincerely like discussiong this stuff. Not human encyclopaedias.
> 
> ...


ahhhhh sorry about that. thanks! Yes I LOVEEEE my schwinn. I am keeping it.  thanks for all info. I dont' have girlfriend so I consider my bikes my true loves


----------



## misternopants (Jun 3, 2005)

stan4bikes said:


> how absolutely rude of me :madman:
> 
> OK, a local pawnshop has had one nicer than yours (almost NOS) for about 6 months and can't seem to sell it for $120.00. So somewhere between that powerbar wrapper and $120.00 would be a good estimate :thumbsup: .
> 
> Gee, I feel better now. But I HAVE pants, just forgot them..he has NO pants  .


ahhh thanks very much. I LOOOVe my bike.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

What Rich said.

Good thing you're keeping it...its surely not worth the time and effort you've already put into it.
Sorry, don't mean to be rude...I'm just saying. Not a gold mine.


----------



## krecon1 (Nov 22, 2007)

I had the very same bike around the 9th - 10th grade, which would have been '92ish. I road it hard, got into racing, then somehow convinced my parents to drop $1700 on a Trek 8900 and another $300 for a Rock Shox Mag 20. If only you get a full XTR bike for $1700 now. Pretty cool for a 17 year old back in the day. I still have the Sierra MOS frame in their basement....


----------



## kenjihara (Mar 7, 2006)

It's kind of a cool old bike, though. Enjoy.


----------

